
My week-long fast (2013) - prostoalex
http://aeon.co/magazine/health/s-abbas-raza-fasting/
======
pearjuice
Interesting article but what really grinds my gears is the following:

>My wife and I don’t normally eat breakfast (she has a cup of coffee and I
drink a Coke Zero — yes, yes, I know it’s bad)

If you go through such effort to do a heavy crash diet and your base diet is
fundamentally flawed why do you not fix your base diet first? Getting a proper
meal cycle in there for the rest of your life is far more beneficial than
reaping the benefits of a crash diet.

This especially bothers me when I hear people say "but I cannot loose
weight!". Look at your base diet. Just freaking write on a piece of paper what
you eat after you eat it for a week and you will be a lot more conciousness
about it.

------
oliwarner
Complains about the science behind existing fasting regimes, then combines his
fast with additional exercise.

FWIW, 5:2 has worked for me. 10KG in 9 weeks with only positive side effects
to date. It feels sustainable. Would recommend.

~~~
xiaoma
Interesting. How long have you been doing it?

~~~
oliwarner
Just the 9 weeks so far.

